# The OMG Its Ugly Kijiji Thread



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Further to my last epic thread about over-priced items, let us start a thread for the OMG-I-can't-believe-it's-that-ugly.

Here's a starter.










My eyes! Oh my bleeding poor sore eyes!

W


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

it's not ugly, just bright in color


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not really fugly. Now if that was clown gravel......


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

How about this???

Yellow water + a huge shark


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

(all these pics were taken from Kijiji)

I got another one too!

MEGA shark + small tank and green water!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oh...my... goodness.... O_O


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> (all these pics were taken from Kijiji)
> 
> I got another one too!
> 
> MEGA shark + small tank and green water!


*cue Jaws theme*


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand that these are ugly, but you guys are snobs


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNeko said:


> Not really fugly. Now if that was clown gravel......


Correction, it's clown puke gravel.
Arg, the colours, it's like an aslum for fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Correction, it's clown puke gravel.
> Arg, the colours, it's like an aslum for fish.


It's Monday morning, not much work to do...

While browsing my 16gb thumb drive, I found two pics of the clown gravel


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Another classic picture of a big fish in a small tank

a 12" black pacu in a 55G tank


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the Aquarium with the candles underneath it. Boiled Shark anyone?

Lee


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Another classic picture of a big fish in a small tank
> 
> a 12" black pacu in a 55G tank


6-7" max. And that isnt that bad - if it didnt have the JD's in there with it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> 6-7" max. And that isnt that bad - if it didnt have the JD's in there with it.


no.. tank is 4ft.. 1/4 of the tank size 

Just like this one *I have shown it in GTAA before*

2ft silver arowana in 90G tank

 It doesn't look like it, but it is... I got a lot of these big fish in small tank pictures


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are painful to see, and I guess the "OMG it's ugly" is in the eye of the beholder eh? It's almost universal that people new to the hobby buy at least one bag of clown puke gravel. I know I did too.

W


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Having seen the arrowana in person and some large ones up close for a minute I like them but man they are huge. Everytime I see the pics of arrowanas in tanks somehow to me I feel like that fish should be in like a 20ft long tank by 5-6' high by 2-3 ft wide. That arrowana (IIRC red/red-pink) by the goldfish isle at Luckys is nice but that tank is crampy to the eyes.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good thing he has a mag float to keep the tank clean!



bigfishy said:


> How about this???
> 
> Yellow water + a huge shark


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Good thing he has a mag float to keep the tank clean!


lol the irony


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Those are painful to see, and I guess the "OMG it's ugly" is in the eye of the beholder eh? It's almost universal that people new to the hobby buy at least one bag of clown puke gravel. I know I did too.
> 
> W


Hey, secretly, we all have a bag of that stuff hidden in a very inconspicuous corner somewhere in our basement. We don't want to throw it out because we paid for it. And we don't give it away because we are ashame that some one might find out we once had it 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

When arowana are fry they seem to look nice in the aquarium; in a few month they barely have swimming room. Yep need 20 ft aquarium

People like colourful gravel, it got lots of people in the hobby.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not all of us! Whenever I get ugly crap that I'll never use with a tank or with something else I buy used, I put it up on Freecycle. People will take anything for free and it keeps it out of my house! I'm seriously clutter-phobic 



Zebrapl3co said:


> Hey, secretly, we all have a bag of that stuff hidden in a very inconspicuous corner somewhere in our basement. We don't want to throw it out because we paid for it. And we don't give it away because we are ashame that some one might find out we once had it


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are hellowen tanks


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*So true*



carmenh said:


> Not all of us! Whenever I get ugly crap that I'll never use with a tank or with something else I buy used, I put it up on Freecycle. People will take anything for free and it keeps it out of my house! I'm seriously clutter-phobic


I don't know how true about free cycle that is until recently I put out my 20 years old panasonic microwave, it's fully functional, but the open/close door knob was broken, we took apart the outside cover to try to fix it but failed. So I just put it out on the sidewalk out in the rain over the weekend, just next day - it's all gone already. LOL

I was actually worrying where to throw that thing ...


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

These pictures/ads are hilarious! Once I called a seller regarding a 40 galon tank in May I think (maybe April). He wanted $350 for the stand and tank and marineland glass top. I was just inquiring and explained that the price is a concern and I broke down the price to him brand new. I made him a decent offer. He later got back to me and told me the tank and everything associated with it was sold. 3 days later I saw the same ad for $300. What a funny guy! LOL!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

very old pic...

my FAVORITE fish in this whole world


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

BUMP. Need some more ugly pictures


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats an amazing pic of a true monster.

but based on their open concept home, you cant blame them for not buying a bigger tank for the fish.



bigfishy said:


> very old pic...
> 
> my FAVORITE fish in this whole world


----------

